# Maids in UAE



## Doriska (Aug 3, 2011)

have a question, doeas anybody has any experience with a maid from Cameroon ? We had already in MIddle East like one from India and Philipinnes, but no experience about the ones from Cameroon. Thanks for any help


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol! And this is where this post turns grossly racist!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They are not on the list of allowed maid country choices.


----------



## Doriska (Aug 3, 2011)

*maids in DUbai*

Do not want to be racist, just want the best choice for my family!! And there was nothing about the colour of sskin, or whatever!!
Thank you Jynxgirl for an answer - had no idea there is any list like that...thanks again!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The only African country you can employ a maid from is ethiopia.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Doriska said:


> Do not want to be racist, just want the best choice for my family!! And there was nothing about the colour of sskin, or whatever!!
> Thank you Jynxgirl for an answer - had no idea there is any list like that...thanks again!


How would you like to me stereotyped into 'one of *them* poles' ?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> How would you like to me stereotyped into 'one of *them* poles' ?


There should be a button for "Dislike".

The only one who mentioned racism is you and the only one who made a racist statement is you.

The OP asked for help. If you can't help then best you say nothing.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Doriska said:


> have a question, doeas anybody has any experience with a maid from Cameroon ? We had already in MIddle East like one from India and Philipinnes, but no experience about the ones from Cameroon. Thanks for any help


Quite honestly Doriska, I don't think nationality defines the character of a person. So it doesn't really matter where you employ a maid from, as long as you interview the person, get proper references and do previous-employer checks.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Quite honestly Doriska, I don't think nationality defines the character of a person. So it doesn't really matter where you employ a maid from, as long as you interview the person, get proper references and do previous-employer checks.


Agreed - for those saying "who mentioned racism" Pamela has hit the nail on the head. Being asked to provide a profile of someone based on only one fact, their country of origin, is pure racism. It's racial profiling.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmmm...I disagree. There are definite cultural differences... If there weren't, the world would be pretty boring.

I don't find the OPs question racist. However, it is asking about stereotypes of nationality. Obviously, there will be large variances in cultural types that depend on personal experiences as individuals. But, this isn't racist...


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

xchaos777 said:


> Hmmm...I disagree. There are definite cultural differences... If there weren't, the world would be pretty boring.
> 
> I don't find the OPs question racist. However, it is asking about stereotypes of nationality. Obviously, there will be large variances in cultural types that depend on personal experiences as individuals. But, this isn't racist...


I agree that there are cultural differneces and thank goodness for that at it does make the world a more interesting place. However the definition of the word racism from Dictionary.com is:
rac·ism/ˈrāˌsizəm/
Noun: The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, esp. so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races

Would people get upset if I asked if a man would make a better senior software engineer- i suspect yes. 

It's simply wrong to try and determine something like this from only one component of a very complicated set of components that actually make it work - not least of these are whether the person a. is capable and b. has an interest in the role neither of which has anything to do with where they are from.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sure...I suppose the definition provided here would apply if I thought that people from Cameroon were a race.

Again, I feel it is possibly discrimination based on nationality...but not necessarily race. It is just a different perspective and feel that 'racism' is a bit overused. I certainly can see how it can be implied here...but it is a bit of a leap to judgement against the OP to say they are racist.

Just an opinion...back to topic so the OP might get some domestic 'cultural' insight into Cameroon...even though that particular nationality is discriminated against by the UAE government for this proffession!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

mitchell0417 said:


> Agreed - for those saying "who mentioned racism" Pamela has hit the nail on the head. Being asked to provide a profile of someone based on only one fact, their country of origin, is pure racism. It's racial profiling.


Then what do you say to Indians who prefer Indian househelp, or western expats who prefer Philippino girls because their English communication is considered better, or Muslims who prefer girls from Indonesia because they are Muslims? Many Muslims prefer Muslims that don't speak Arabic, and there are Muslims that don't want non-Muslims. There are Muslim housemaids that will not work for non-Muslims because of the religion/pork/ham issue. Does this make them racists or people with preferences?

Pick up the employment section of any Dubai newspaper where employers/recuitment agencies ask for a specific nationality, age and in some cases will state male or female. Something that you would never see in the US unless an employer can justify it if someone were to complain to the Department of Labor.

There are much worse cases of racism/discrimination, in Dubai, than wanting a housemaid from a particular country.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Chill .... already!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Chill .... already!


And you are...........? Oh, yeah, the person who brought racism into the thread. You went looking for something that wasn't there and left it open for discussion. :tongue1:


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Sunset said:


> And you are...........? Oh, yeah, the person who brought racism into the thread. You went looking for something that wasn't there and left it open for discussion. :tongue1:


You try too hard to make a point even when there is none to be made and when there are no takers you try to force feed us with your opinions.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> You try too hard to make a point even when there is none to be made and when there are no takers you try to force feed us with your opinions.


Errr, you made a comment to me based on a post I made to another poster, NOT YOU. If you didn't take what I say so personal you might see there is another side. I gather being confronted doesn't sit well with you. You can take my opinion anyway you like. The fact is: I'm entitled to have one and you, or anyone else, are entitled not to like it or agree with it. In my opinion, you were opening a door looking for people to step through it with racist remarks. When you didn't have any takers you pushed it with your example of referring to "poles". Maybe I'm reading too much into it and took into consideration your foolish remarks on another thread. Again, that's my opinion and I'm entitled to it.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Kill the thread. The OP has her answer:

Cameroon nationality can't be sponsored as a maid/nanny in the UAE.

Thanks!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Sunset said:


> Then what do you say to Indians who prefer Indian househelp, or western expats who prefer Philippino girls because their English communication is considered better, or Muslims who prefer girls from Indonesia because they are Muslims? Many Muslims prefer Muslims that don't speak Arabic, and there are Muslims that don't want non-Muslims. There are Muslim housemaids that will not work for non-Muslims because of the religion/pork/ham issue. Does this make them racists or people with preferences?
> 
> Pick up the employment section of any Dubai newspaper where employers/recuitment agencies ask for a specific nationality, age and in some cases will state male or female. Something that you would never see in the US unless an employer can justify it if someone were to complain to the Department of Labor.
> 
> There are much worse cases of racism/discrimination, in Dubai, than wanting a housemaid from a particular country.



I can understand why people would want maids from a particular region/religion.

However in most job ads requiring people from a particular regiion, its just a matter of the hiring company preferring to be lazy and stereotype.

So they may have a bad experience with lets say 1 engineer from a no name college in Malaysia; the company will then proceed to lump every Malaysian into that category regardless of whether he has graduated from MIT or Caltech

That is racism and nothing less. 

To such people, all Indians are the same, all Brits are the same and so on......


I can understand a Hotel requiring an Italian chef for its Italian restaurant, but "Jordanian graphic designer", "Indian Accountant", "Peruvian Driver", and so on ?!!


----------

